# How much do you know about wood heat?



## begreen (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's a fun quiz that will get you thinking about the importance of wood and biomass fuel in the world. Try it out, you will learn some interesting facts. I got 2 wrong, but will let you all take the quiz before telling which ones.

http://environment.nationalgeograph...ergy/great-energy-challenge/wood-energy-quiz/

There are several informative articles in this series on the energy challenges civilization faces. Worth reading on a chilly night.

http://environment.nationalgeographic.com/environment/energy/great-energy-challenge/


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 8, 2012)

begreen said:


> Here's a fun quiz that will get you thinking about the importance of wood and biomass fuel in the world. Try it out, you will learn some interesting facts. I got 2 wrong, but will let you all take the quiz before telling which ones.
> 
> http://environment.nationalgeograph...ergy/great-energy-challenge/wood-energy-quiz/
> 
> ...


 
Three wrong, have to admit I did guess on at least half of them.


----------



## KaptJaq (Dec 8, 2012)

*Quiz: What You Don't Know About Wood Energy*

*Results*

Score: 75
Correct: 9
Incorrect: 3

Question: *1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12*

I never was a good guesser.  My three guesses were wrong...

KaptJaq


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 8, 2012)

The test results for me were 58%. They said I was "not so hot"


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 8, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> *Quiz: What You Don't Know About Wood Energy*
> 
> *Results*
> 
> ...


 
If it would have been a fill in the blank type of test, I would have been lucky to get two correct. ;-)


----------



## jharkin (Dec 8, 2012)

2 wrong... The last 2.


----------



## Gark (Dec 8, 2012)

Neat quiz begreen, but my wife is probably not gonna like it when I take her roast out of the oven to cook tomorrow's stove load of hardwood (question 7). Just sayin'...
I got 67% right = not-so-hot.


----------



## colin.p (Dec 8, 2012)

I only got 67%, 8 right, 4 wrong. I'm absolutely shattered. If it wasn't raining outside, I'd throw myself in front of the train. At the very least, I'm going to sell my stove and wood and buy another oil tank and turn the thermostat up to 85 degrees and sit in the dark in my underwear.
I'm a complete failure........"sniff"


----------



## Nickolai (Dec 8, 2012)

colin.p said:


> I only got 67%, 8 right, 4 wrong. I'm absolutely shattered. If it wasn't raining outside, I'd throw myself in front of the train. At the very least, I'm going to sell my stove and wood and buy another oil tank and turn the thermostat up to 85 degrees and sit in the dark in my underwear.
> I'm a complete failure........"sniff"


Hahahaha!! Too funny!
You are joking right???
I also got 4 wrong, guessed all of them aside from the one that mentioned New England. Only know that from all of the posters here, so maybe I'm a cup half full guy by thinking at the very least I learned 1 more thing from hearth.com. 

According to this test, I know nothing about wood/biomass heating. And I'm ok with that.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## milleo (Dec 8, 2012)

colin.p said:


> I only got 67%, 8 right, 4 wrong. I'm absolutely shattered. If it wasn't raining outside, I'd throw myself in front of the train. At the very least, I'm going to sell my stove and wood and buy another oil tank and turn the thermostat up to 85 degrees and sit in the dark in my underwear.
> I'm a complete failure........"sniff"


Um...I think you gotta stick around and take care of that cute little dog in your avatar.


----------



## Got Wood (Dec 8, 2012)

begreen said:


> Here's a fun quiz that will get you thinking about the importance of wood and biomass fuel in the world. Try it out, you will learn some interesting facts. I got 2 wrong, but will let you all take the quiz before telling which ones.
> 
> http://environment.nationalgeograph...ergy/great-energy-challenge/wood-energy-quiz/
> 
> ...


3 wrong for me, admit to guessing on a lot of them


----------



## Paulywalnut (Dec 9, 2012)

8 wrong. I took it over again and aced it!


----------



## maple1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I got 2, 3 & 11 wrong.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 9, 2012)

*Results*

Score: 67
Correct: 8
Incorrect: 4

Not so hot. See if a second try helps bring the answers to light.

I hate tests.
I wasn't around in 1885 (although some think I might have been).


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Paulywalnut said:


> 8 wrong. I took it over again and aced it!


 
Would you have told us if you hadn't aced it?


----------



## nate379 (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess you guys broke it!  Loads the first question and then keeps going back to the start quiz page.


----------



## Elusive (Dec 9, 2012)

*Results*

Score: 67
Correct: 8
Incorrect: 4

Question: 123456789101112


----------



## dougstove (Dec 12, 2012)

75%  African wood gatherers are alot stronger than I thought.  And a million tons of wood waste generates alot of electricity.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 15, 2012)

50.  If only 2 cord a year went through my stove, I would be living alone.


----------



## begreen (Dec 15, 2012)

Really? Is it that simple? LOL


----------



## SolarAndWood (Dec 15, 2012)

It is touch and go at 6.  If two really is the average, people are talking smack about their consumption, people are running their furnaces more than they admit or the sample is heavily biased towards southern states.


----------

